# Hi from Gainesville, FL



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

So yea i dont think i actually introduced myself so here goes...

Hi i am from Gainesville, FL and i have been riding horses for 18yrs and training them for 15yrs. I have been a professional horse trainer a quite a few big barns, my two greatest trainers were Linda Hill and Ralph Hill (if you dont know who he is he's been in the olympics and participates in Rolex every year it has been going on), along with Margie Engle-Goldstein and many others.

I have professionally bred Trakehner horses but i am a jumper/eventer. My specialty at that last barn we were at with me and Linda Hill was that we would buy/rescue abused horses that people didnt want and re-train them. One of them we ended up selling the Jamaican Olympic team! 

so i also worked as a vet tech with one of our local vets for a while along with helping birth the baby foals,(so cute by the way) and many other things.

I went from having 25 horses to only one since the barn we were at finally sold, 5 of my nicest horses are with my trainer in Lexington,KY and i have my newest TB jumper/eventer at my home, i got him 3 yrs ago (if u ever want to hear the story of how i got him just let me know cuz that will take a whole nother post but it is so cute).

I also have 3 dogs (1 red nose pitbull, 1 pitbull/boxer and 1 lab/golden retriever) 1 cat, and 3 snakes.

So there's alot more i could say but i'm sure you guys dont want to read the whole book. I will post more pics as soon as i get them but if u want to c a pic of when i got my Swoop, go look at my horses in my barn on here.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I would love to see the Rolex in person someday. I've seen the course in Lexington but no one was there :lol: Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## OutRiding01 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, I'm new here, but I'm transfering to Gainesville next month. I'm from Tampa. I used to go to Auburn and was n the equestrian team there so I sold my last horse before starting there and now I'm looking to get back into riding in Gainesville but don't know where to start. Any suggestions? I do really well adjusting to different horses and I'm small so I still can do a lot of bad pony schooling (they're my favorites  ). I've been riding for 15 years and done hunters, jumpers and eq/medals on the a circuit and will get on anything with 4 legs. Do you know of any barns looking for a free catch rider? I don't want to lose my am status.
I'd really like to hear your story about how you got your horse btw! And see pics (of all the animals, I'm a sucker for pitbulls and snakes!)


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Glad you introduced yourself. I've seen you around a lot already


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Outriding 01... unfortunately unless you have a lot of money there arent any real good barns around here that's why i'm not teaching at any of them. Ive been to almost all of them and they treat their horses terribly. One good farm i know about is called Rolling Acres but all the girls there are really snotty and mean and there might be another one that one of my friends friends works at but i cant rememeber the name, they like to have people come exercise their horses. 

as far as the story about my horse i will post it up and as soon as i get new pics i'll post them on here, if you want to see any of them sooner you can go to my myspace link at http://www.myspace.com/foxyroxy1507 i have a ton of pics on there


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Outriding01 if you want to see some, i posted pics of my animals under the post pics of my horse and critters!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

